
OpenSSL Looking for hackers - richsalz
https://license.openssl.org/trying-to-find
======
esnard
Clarification: OpenSSL is not looking for hackers, but for old contributors.

This is related to their licence update:
[https://www.openssl.org/blog/blog/2017/03/22/license/](https://www.openssl.org/blog/blog/2017/03/22/license/)

~~~
richsalz
You're right, I tweaked the page. Thanks.

